# Turducken



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok, 

Im thinking about ordering one of these. Who has eaten one? 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turducken


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 3, 2007)

I heard they are great smoked


----------



## MARINE0341 (Dec 3, 2007)

i heard of it too. and from what i heard jim is that they have them at rhoche brothers


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

MARINE0321 said:


> i heard of it too. and from what i heard jim is that they have them at rhoche brothers



I saw it there too, but it looked like it was sitting there for awhile...You know that dry look meat gets whent it sits out too long.....


----------



## Icefisher15 (Dec 3, 2007)

MMMMMmmmMM.. Jim there good, don't remember the exact kind I had, but would love to have a cajun kind or that one in the pic with sausage... mmm makes me hungry!


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

Icefisher15 said:


> MMMMMmmmMM.. Jim there good, don't remember the exact kind I had, but would love to have a cajun kind or that one in the pic with sausage... mmm makes me hungry!



I remember me and you talking about it, and then I was surfing the tube and I saw them making one.


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

looks so good :shock:


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 3, 2007)

Never ate one, but have been hearing them talked about on some of the cooking shows lately. If you're gonna get one, be sure to cook it right. 

I'd order it pre-prepared. IMHO it looks like a lot of work to prepare it from scratch !!!!


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> Never ate one, but have been hearing them talked about on some of the cooking shows lately. If you're gonna get one, be sure to cook it right.
> 
> I'd order it pre-prepared. IMHO it looks like a lot of work to prepare it from scratch !!!!




No way I would attempt that without trying it first. LOL!

This is what I was thinking, One of these bad boys:

https://www.cajungrocer.com/fresh-foods-holiday-dishes-turducken-c-1_15_24.html?source=google


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: those look sooo good


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 17, 2007)

The ultimate Turducken.............

I dare ya !!!!!!!!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 17, 2007)

I saw one on a cooking show, these brothers were doing a tour of the US, to see how different states have different Christmas Goodies, they stopped in Orleans and had Turducken cajuan style. Turkey was boneless stuffed with cajuan something or other, than the duck,with this stuffen and the chicken with this stuffen, the bro couldnt believe how good it was.


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> The ultimate Turducken.............
> 
> I dare ya !!!!!!!!



Holy cow! That is awesome! Nice find. Imagaine sitting down in front of that.


----------



## little anth (Dec 17, 2007)

wow that things huge


----------

